# Top 5 máy điều hòa cây cho phòng nhỏ giá rẻ hấp dẫn



## Điện máy Phúc Khánh (17/3/22)

*Bạn đang muốn tìm mua một chiếc điều hòa cây cho phòng nhỏ của gia đình mình? Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết máy có giá bao nhiêu? Hãy cùng các chuyên gia của Điện Máy Phúc Khánh tham khảo bài viết dưới đây nhé!* 
*Điều hòa cây LG 24000BTU 1 chiều inverter APNQ24GS1A4*
*Điều hòa tủ đứng LG 24000BTU APNQ24GS1A4* sở hữu thiết kế dạng đứng sang trọng, kích thước tương đối nhỏ gọn giúp bạn có thể dễ dàng kết hợp với nhiều không gian nội thất khác nhau. Được trang bị công suất làm lạnh lên đến 24000BTU, chiếc máy điều hòa cây LG này mang đến khả năng làm mát cho các căn phòng có diện tích từ 35 – 40m2 như phòng khách hay phòng họp….





Nhờ được trang bị công nghệ inverter tiên tiến mà máy có khả năng vận hành êm dịu và vô cùng bền bỉ. Ngoài ra, công nghệ này cũng giúp máy duy trì nhiệt độ ổn định và tiết kiệm điện năng hơn so với các dòng điều hòa thông thường.
*Xem thêm: Điều hòa nào tiết kiệm điện nhất? Mẹo dùng điều hòa tiết kiệm điện*​Máy được trang bị tính năng đảo gió 4 chiều lên xuống, trái phải giúp luồng khí lạnh nhanh chóng lan tỏa khắp mọi không gian của căn phòng.
*Điều hòa cây cho phòng nhỏ Casper FC-18TL22*
*Máy Điều hòa tủ đứng Casper FC-18TL22* được nhập khẩu nguyên chiếc tại Thái Lan. Máy có thiết kế thanh lịch và được trang bị rất nhiều tính năng hiện đại như:
*+ Cảm biến nhiệt độ i-Feel:* Máy điều hòa cây Casper được trang bị một cảm biến nhiệt độ thông minh trên điều khiển. Cảm biến này sẽ liên tục thông báo nhiệt độ xung quanh khu vực điều khiển về máy. Nhờ vậy mà sẽ giúp máy làm mát một cách chính xác khu vực mà người sử dụng đang ngồi. Giúp làm lạnh nhanh và hiệu quả hơn.
*





+ Chức năng tự động làm sạch:* Ở chế độ này, quạt dàn lạnh của máy sẽ chạy thêm khoảng 20 phút ngay cả khi tắt máy để hong khô bề mặt dàn lạnh. Nhờ vậy mà sẽ giữ cho bề mặt dàn lạnh luôn khô dáo, hạn chế được sự phát triển của vi khuẩn và vi rút.
*Điều hòa cây Nagakawa 28000BTU 1 chiều NP-C28DH+*
*Điều hòa cây Nagakawa 28000BTU NP-C28DH+* Có thiết kế thanh lịch với gam màu trắng trung tính và những góc cạnh go tròn đầy tinh tế. Máy được trang bị chế độ làm lạnh nhanh Turbo giúp đẩy công suất máy nén lên cực đại ngay sau khi khởi động. Nhờ vậy mà sẽ giúp cho bạn có thể đắm mình trong không gian mát lạnh ngay khi bước chân vào nhà.




Máy được trang bị hệ thống* lưới lọc bụi HD* với các mắt lưới có kích thước siêu nhỏ giúp loại bỏ các hạt bụi bẩn cũng như nấm mốc có trong không khí. Mang đến cho bạn bầu không gian trong lành, có lợi cho sức khỏe.
*Xem thêm: Điều hòa 18000btu loại nào tốt? Ưu nhược điểm của từng hãng*​Máy sử dụng môi chất lạnh thế hệ mới *R410a* với nhiều ưu điểm nổi bật như:

Hiệu suất làm lạnh cao gấp 1,6 lần so với môi chất R22 trước đây.
Giúp máy làm lạnh sâu, hơi lạnh giữ lâu hơn.
Thân thiện với môi trước và an toàn với người sử dụng.
*Điều hòa cây cho phòng nhỏ Panasonic CU/CS-E28FFH*
*Điều hòa tủ đứng Panasonic CU/CS-E28FFH* có thiết kế vô cùng sang trong và đẳng cấp, với gam màu trắng ngọc trai sản phẩm hứa hẹn sẽ làm hài lòng bất kỳ vị gia chủ khó tính nào. Bên cạnh đó, máy cũng được trang bị rất nhiều các tính năng công nghệ hiện đại như:
*




+ Chức năng tự động chuẩn đoán lỗi:* Khi có sự cố sảy ra trong quá trình vận hành, máy sẽ tự động chuẩn đoán và báo lỗi giúp người sử dụng có thể biết chính xác được lỗi mà điều hòa nhà mình đang gặp phải. Nhờ vậy, sẽ tiết kiệm được thời gian cũng như chi phí sửa chữa.
*+ Chức năng khóa trẻ em:* Giúp hạn chế trường hợp trẻ em tự ý thay đổi chế độ của máy. Giúp máy hoạt động ổn định và bền bỉ hơn.
_Trên đây là top 5 máy điều hòa cây cho phòng nhỏ giá rẻ hấp dẫn nhất hiện nay. Hy vọng đã giúp quý khách lựa chọn được sản phẩm phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng của gia đình mình. Nếu quý khách có nhu cầu tư vấn, hỗ trợ thêm thông tin vui lòng liên hệ *Điện Máy Phúc Khánh* bạn nhé!_
*Công ty Phúc Khánh – Tổng đại lý điều hòa chính hãng, giá rẻ tại Hà Nội*
VPGD: Số 20 Phố Đình Quán, Bắc Từ Liêm, Hà Nội
Kho hàng: Ngã Tư Sơn Đồng, Hoài Đức, Hà Nội
Hotline: 0939.685.838/ 0904.755.838


----------

